
Ladder theory - _pius
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ladder_theory
======
asciilifeform
"Pseudoscientific theory?" "Unevaluated claims?" Give me a break.

The formal scientific study of certain subjects is not permitted in our
society, so whenever anyone attempts to study them anyway without official
sanction, or simply compiles honest observations, they will be smeared like
this.

~~~
hamidp
And what subjects would those be?

~~~
gloob
Eugenics, heavier-than-air flying machines, and the luminiferous aether.

Edit: I was trying to be snarky, but I just realized that each of those has
been thoroughly studied at one point or another. Just goes to prove your
point, I guess, heh.

